# iPod mort ?



## nekura (5 Décembre 2002)

Cette après-midi, j'ai sorti de ma besace mon iPod, que je n'avais pas utilisé depuis 3 ou 4 jours. Comme je m'y attendais, il ne s'est pas allumé, ayant eu largement le temps de vider sa batterie.

J'ai donc branché l'alim, connecté le tout, et.... rien.
L'écran reste éteint, le disque dur ne démarre même pas.
J'ai commencé par suspecter le cable Firewire ; j'ai essayé avec un autre, pas mieux. Même chose avec l'alim : mon Ti n'arrive pas non plus à sortir le balladeur de sa torpeur (aucun périphérique firewire n'est d'ailleurs répertorié dans le system profiler).

Après avoir jeté un oeil sur les forums apple, et d'autres, j'ai essayé la technique suggérée :
- vider la batterie de l'ipod (après 3j d'inactivité, ça doit être bon)
- le brancher
- déclencher un reset en maintenant play et menu enfoncés pendant quelques secondes.

Hélas, cela n'y a rien fait, et l'ipod joue toujours à la belle au bois dormant. Je commence à me dire que mon brave compagnon est mort pendant son sommeil...

Si quelqu'un a des suggestions... Ca m'intéresse !


----------



## deadlocker (5 Décembre 2002)

Branche sur secteur et redémarre.

Sinon, 0825 Apple Assistance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mais c'est un très bon service, mon iPod vient de repartir aujourd'hui...


----------



## Onra (5 Décembre 2002)

J'ai déjà vu ce type de pbm sur les forums d'iPodFanatic (www.ipodfanatic.com). L'iPod peut refuser de démarrer quand il est trop déchargé. Il faut le charger avec l'adaptateur secteur pendant quelque temps avant d'essayer la manip' que tu as décrite plus haut...

Si tu n'arrives à rien, fait une recherche dans les forums d'iPodFanatic.
Tiens nous au courant de la suite des évènements... 

J'ai vu Melaure ce soir, il m'a parlé de la soirée avec les gônes du Mac, je serai bien venu mais je n'étais pas libre


----------



## nekura (5 Décembre 2002)

L'ipod vient mystérieusement de se réveiller...
J'avais essayé plusieurs fois de le ramener à la vie pendant la soirée, sans succès... Je l'ai laissé débranché sur un coin du bureau.
Et puis j'ai fait un dernier essai, une demie heure plus tard... et paf, il remarche.

Je suis content, mais un peu inquiet aussi ; ça me parait un peu... bizarre.

Merci toutefois pour vos conseils !
Quelque chose me dit que je pourrai les tester plus tôt que je ne le voudrais...


----------



## sylko (5 Décembre 2002)

Ca m'est arrivé une fois!
J'ai simplement réinitialisé mon iPod en appuyant quelques secondes sur les boutons menu et play en même temps.
La première fois, je n'avais pas maintenu ces deux boutons assez longuement! 
Peut-être était-ce ton cas.
J'ai également constaté que l'autonomie de la batterie baissait de plus en plus.
J'ai remarqué qu'en rechargeant sur le secteur ça permettait de résoudre ce problème.
Depuis plus d'une année, j'en suis enchanté.


----------



## nekura (5 Décembre 2002)

J'ai du laisser appuyé, oulah, bien 30s...
Et le plus fort, c'est qu'il s'est rallumé plus tard en le branchant _sans que j'appuie sur quelque bouton que ce soit_.

Alors ? Je ne sais plus trop quoi penser... Je crois que je vais temporairement rebasculer en mode "window user" pour qui le cartésianisme et la logique sont des freins à la résolution de problèmes (sous windows, c'est souvent la cause la plus saugrenue qui est à l'origine du problème rencontré, rarement la cause la plus "logique").
L'informatique tient parfois un peu du chamanisme....


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2002)

Je viens de lire sur *MacBidouille*  que la batterie ne devait être jamais être vidée complètement afin d'en optimiser la durée de vie... Qu'en est-il? Et surtout avec les iPods actuels?


----------



## cassandre57 (10 Février 2005)

Je viens d'avoir le problème, il démarrait plus...
J'ai eu très peur. En le chargeant sur le mac ça marchait pas...

J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum, je vous ai lus,
je l'ai chargé sur secteur (bien décidée à faire un reset si nécesaire)
et j'ai vu la pomme !

Je vous aime tous !


----------



## nepbaland (2 Mars 2005)

Mon Ipod a souvent déconné,genre l'écran se fige mais une fois déchargé,il refonctionne correctement (ou à peu près) mais, cette fois,ça craint!! il marche plus du tout,l'ecran s'allume plus,le disque dur ne demarre pas,je branche sur le PC,rien,je branche sur alimentation,toujours rien j'en ai marre !!! je sais meme pas quelle version d'Ipod j'ai,donc je sais pas si on peut m'aider,ce que je sais ce qu'est l'Ipod est assez lourd. je vais essayer la manip citée plus haut,si jamais ça marche pas,j'espère qu'on pourra m'aider.merci beaucoup en tout cas.


----------



## airbusA380 (2 Mars 2005)

Salut!

J'ai eu le meme probleme 1 fois mais tt est rentré dans l'ordre au bout d'une nuit.
Je me suis aperçu que j'avais chargé du Michéle tor et Geogette Plana ds une liste de lecture, je me suis empressé de l'effacer et depuis tout va mieux!


----------



## cassandre57 (3 Mars 2005)

Tu crois que c'est les Snorkies et Autant en emporte le vent qui ont planté le mien ?


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mars 2005)

Par là les iPods... 

'+


----------

